# Rotala wallichii



## Edward (May 25, 2004)

4 Wg , pH 6.0









0.9 Wg , pH 4.0


----------



## Edward (May 25, 2004)




----------



## biker (Sep 6, 2004)

This is not a joke! But this one is also called R.wallichii because they have identical flower structures. At first I didn't accept this view proposed by our botanic experts, while more than one of them remain this opinion.
Recently I found some books call it ''R.nanjean", which "nanjean" is the mountain in the southern Taiwan. Actually I wonder this scientific name has been really accepted by the world experts for aquatic plants or not.


----------

